# This was posted on the main IBS Forum



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

http://aolsearch.aol.com/redir.adp?appname...1728%2e57344&da tasource=Google&partner=Google&clickedItemRank=1&requestId=cns113768&component=websearch.google.http.tcl&searchType=MSNo, it ain't all in our heads, but getting our heads right sure helps IBS.


----------

